# The Irish have entered the war



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

They have dropped their first bomb on the Tie Rack in Bagshot!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

boo hiss


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

LOL 2


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Although the Irish have just sent 10,000 troops to the Gulf. The Mexicans are wondering what to do with them...


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Even better!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

> LOL! Even better!


aye


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Bit sterotypical, but made me chuckle [smiley=jester.gif].......

Ireland Declares War on Iraq

Saddam Hussein was sitting in his office wondering who to invade next when his telephone rang. 
"Hallo! Mr. Hussein," a heavily accented voice said. "This is Paddy up in County Cavan, Ireland. I am ringing to inform you that we are officially declaring war on you!" 
"Well, Paddy," Saddam replied, "this is indeed important news! Tell me, how big is your army?" 
"At this moment in time," said Paddy after a moment's calculation, "there is myself, my cousin Sean, my next door neighbour Gerry, and the entire dominoes team from the pub-that makes 8!" 
Saddam sighed. "I must tell you Paddy that I have 1 million men in my army waiting to move on my command." 
"Begorra!" said Paddy, "I'll have to ring you back!" 
Sure enough, the next day Paddy rang back. "Right Mr. Hussein, the war is still on! We have managed to acquire some equipment!" 
"And what equipment would that be, Paddy?" Saddam asked. 
"Well, we have 2 combine harvesters, a bulldozer and Murphy's tractor from the farm." 
Once more Saddam sighed. "I must tell you, Paddy, that I have 16 thousand tanks, 14 thousand armoured personnel carriers, and my army has increased to 1 and a half million since we last spoke." 
"Really?" said Paddy "I'll have to ring you back!" 
Sure enough, Paddy rang again the next day. "Right Mr. Hussein, the war is still on! We have managed to get ourselves airborne! We've modified Ted's ultralight with a couple of rifles in the cockpit and the bridge team has joined us as well!" 
Saddam was silent for a minute, then sighed. "I must tell you Paddy that I have a thousand bombers, 500 MiG 19 attack planes, my military complex is surrounded by laser-guided surface-to-air missile sites, and since we last spoke, my army has increased to 2 million." 
"Faith and Begorra!" said Paddy, "I'll have to ring you back." 
Sure enough, Paddy called again the next day. "Right Mr. Hussein, I am sorry to tell you that we have had to call off the war." 
"I'm sorry to hear that," said Saddam. "Why the sudden change of heart?" 
"Well," said Paddy "We've all had a chat, and there's no way we can feed 2 million prisoners."


----------

